
The Story Behind Google’s New Favicon - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/07/the-story-behind-googles-new-favicon/
======
wastedbrains
I still like the old one better, it stood out and was easier to pick out in my
tabs. This one just blends in and I skip over it. The YC favicon has a bold
color which makes it easy to pick out.

Oh well this one is sleeker and more apple like, but not everything needs to
be sleek, and whispy.

------
snorkel
Fascinating. I can't wait to hear the inside scoop on how they code their img
tags.

~~~
andresvi
Good one! Pretty much same reaction as I had.

------
bprater
It was a major failure to redo the icon. Change all the other property's icon,
but leave the standard search engine icon alone.

To me, it smells like someone trying to keep their job. My brain instantly
recognizes that icon. I skip back-and-forth to that icon hundreds of times a
day. Now I'm left fumbling and angry at Google. Sure, I'll survive, but it'll
be there at the edge of my brain for a while.

It's always the small things. We need a Steve Jobs like character at Google
that gets how important design is. And that means not changing it for change's
sake.

------
redorb
I personally don't like purple for the color or the lower case..g - I think
another color selection could have represented better things... is it just me?

~~~
aston
Probably just you, since it's blue.

~~~
Xichekolas
It definitely looks blue when it was blown up in the TC article, but in my
browser tabs it looks purple to me too.

~~~
redorb
in my broswer - ff 2.0 - and with the white highlights it comes off a purple
to me [damn that is why I never match]

------
swombat
What this really says to me is that Google has devolved quite far, from the
days when they were happy to slap on any google-doodle on the front page. They
are now happy to waste (I can only call it that) hundreds or maybe thousands
of hours creating an icon.

~~~
neilc
A favicon is a pretty important part of an online company's brand/identity.
I'm not surprised they thought carefully before deciding on what to change it
to. Plus Google have a surplus of very intelligent people; it's not like they
couldn't afford the time.

What surprises me is that I _really_ dislike the new favicon, personally.

~~~
parenthesis
I agree with your points.

I think what is wrong with it is that it is too twisty and curvy for something
that is to be so small. A favicon should be bold, simple, clear. Like the Y on
this site.

~~~
briansmith
Y-Combinator and Facebook have the best i've seen. I'm really impressed with
Facebook's--it manages to be stylish and simple at the same time.

------
dbreunig
The thumbnails of the others they were considering are telling...very iPhone-
esque.

Google is moving to Apple, becoming a challenger rather than the usual
innovator.

